
Navigating your startup in dark places - sanj
http://nabeelhyatt.com/post/121840284/navigating-your-startup-in-dark-places
======
nabeel
"The pressure for a startup to go towards conventional wisdom is intense" is
probably what I should have headlined this article as.

